# Sigma 70-300mm VS Sigma 55-200mm VS Tamron 70-300mm VS Nikon 55-200mm



## dan.rpo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey all. I have had a few posts before this in the same field; 
I am in the market for a wide angle-telephoto/zoom lens. I have a Nikon D40 (so i need the built in motor). Was asked to take some candids at an upcoming wedding. Don't have an iTTL flash yet, will buy with lens. 

I am between these lenses: 
Sigma 70-300mm 
Sigma 55-200mm
Tamron 70-300mm
Nikon 55-200mm

Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## epp_b (Mar 22, 2009)

> wide angle-telephoto/zoom lens


I'm going to assume your confused about your terminology, because "wide angle" and "telephoto" are opposites.

Given that list, I suggest the Nikon 55-200 VR.  It's plenty cheap and very good.  Make sure it's the VR version, firstly because VR is extremely useful and, secondly, because this version has vast improvements over the original.  The original is actually a pretty crappy lens while the newer, VR version is quite good.


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 22, 2009)

well i said wideangle/telephoto in the sense that i saw some lenses that were 18-200 for example. i kinda figured 55-200 was the same as well.


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 22, 2009)

however, i can buy the Tamron 70-300 MUCH cheaper than the Nikon 55-200VR. not sure if the tamron has vibration reduction. but why would i one choose the nikon over the tamron in this situation?


----------

